# The "16 Personalities" Test



## Yakamaru (Sep 29, 2017)

So I've taken the test from Free personality test, type descriptions, relationship and career advice | 16Personalities again, and I still came up with The Architect.
INTJ Personality (“The Architect”) | 16Personalities






What's your results?


----------



## Ginza (Sep 29, 2017)

ISTP Personality (“The Virtuoso”) | 16Personalities

Eh perhaps represents me? I'm curious of the results of others


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 29, 2017)

Mediator. I'm too sensitive. -_-


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 29, 2017)

INTP Personality (“The Logician”) | 16Personalities
Good enough.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 29, 2017)

Well, that was easy.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 29, 2017)

“THE LOGICIAN” (INTP-A)
96% introverter
71% intuitive
91% thinking
63% prospecting
65% assertive


----------



## Loffi (Sep 29, 2017)

INTP


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 29, 2017)

AnonymousAdvocate - The Advocate | 16Personalities
Advocate
INFJ-T
Not that far off from the mark.


----------



## Simo (Sep 29, 2017)

YOUR PERSONALITY TYPE IS:

ENFP-T

EXTRAVERTED-82%
INTUITIVE-82%
FEELING-77%
PROSPECTING-78%

IDENTITY

TURBULENT: 88%

It's weird, but I seldom see many extroverted furries. I'll have to see if anyone gets similar results. : P


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 29, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Mediator. I'm too sensitive. -_-


I got the same......


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 29, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Well, that was easy.View attachment 21908


YoDaw-g


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 29, 2017)

Simo said:


> YOUR PERSONALITY TYPE IS:
> 
> ENFP-T
> 
> ...


Do you mainly interact with them online? Cause I feel like many online communities, particularly fandom, is made of introverts. The internet is a great way for introverts to share their interest without the exhaustion of large group gatherings.


----------



## Simo (Sep 29, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Do you mainly interact with them online? Cause I feel like many online communities, particularly fandom, is made of introverts. The internet is a great way for introverts to share their interest without the exhaustion of large group gatherings.



With people, IRL as much as I can. I do interact a lot online, but only as a kind of default, when RL sorts of things are not around. I mean, I go out a lot, and have pretty varied interests: but as furry stuff goes, its mostly online, for the reason I can't find any meets I can get to, IRL. Have been to a few cons, and loved it. Odd: I have also noted, it is hard to find furries, in big cities. I have met so many people over my years here in Baltimore, but furries? Nope! But I'd love to just actually hang out with some friends, or even gab on the phone...the net is a kinda thing I have fallen into, for lack of other outlets, in many aspects.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 29, 2017)

Your personality type is:
(INTJ-t)
82% Introverted
64% Intuitive
52% Thinking
58% Judging
54% Turbulent


----------



## subjecttai (Sep 29, 2017)

My result! ^^


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Saiko (Sep 29, 2017)

Historically I've been on the border of ISTJ and INTJ, but I've fiddled with Myers-Briggs enough that online tests are no longer consistent for me. They'll give me different results depending on my mood. >_<


----------



## Simo (Sep 29, 2017)

phew I feel much less alone now!


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 29, 2017)

INTJ "mastermind"..


----------



## FlannelFox (Sep 29, 2017)

I took this test a few months ago and got the Mediator  (INFP I think?). I read their big description and it fit me pretty well. 

Cool that this thread popped up- I remember wondering at the time what the trend would be here.


----------



## Belatucadros (Sep 30, 2017)

I think this would change based on my mood, but very interesting.


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 30, 2017)

So I am the "Mediator." (INFP-T)

I guess it describes me. I'm highly septic over these kinds of personality tests, especially since most of my results are fairly neutral. It sometimes makes me wonder if that's accurate, or I did it wrong.

...or my personality is screwed up. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Sagt (Sep 30, 2017)

I did this test about half a year ago and I got ENTJ-T, though I ended up with ISTJ-T this time around. Apparently I've become less social and intutive over time, lol.


----------



## Scales42 (Sep 30, 2017)

Architect too


----------



## Yantiskra (Oct 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> YOUR PERSONALITY TYPE IS:
> 
> ENFP-T
> 
> ...


Hi!) We've got almost the same results!)
They said I'm Campaigner, ENFP - A) Hm, it really fits me!)
Though I see myself as an introvert, but I like being open and social too every now and then.


----------



## Simo (Oct 4, 2017)

Yantiskra said:


> Hi!) We've got almost the same results!)
> They said I'm Campaigner, ENFP - A) Hm, it really fits me!)
> Though I see myself as an introvert, but I like being open and social too every now and then.



Ah, I forgot to put don that I got campaigner, as well! Not sure I can explain what I'm campaigning for, but I am a pretty passionate, emotional sort about things, and try to make a difference in the world. And same here: I always saw myself as more introverted...but the more I think of it, I think I'm really an extrovert, who wants to be an introvert : P


----------



## Yantiskra (Oct 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, I forgot to put don that I got campaigner, as well! Not sure I can explain what I'm campaigning for, but I am a pretty passionate, emotional sort about things, and try to make a difference in the world. And same here: I always saw myself as more introverted...but the more I think of it, I think I'm really an extrovert, who wants to be an introvert : P



I find both introvert and extravert traits very useful, both may and should be used))


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Always seem to get INFP for this quiz. On others I occassionly get INTP.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 5, 2017)

Mostly turbulent personality. 

Told ya I was grumpy.


----------



## Eiliakins (Oct 5, 2017)

I used to be INTJ in high school, but I guess I've changed since those times. xD




(That wizard character is so cute, I'm going to lose my mind!) But sadly I didn't take a screenshot of the % results and now it doesn't fit everything on the screen anymore. :I


----------



## Austin Silver (Oct 5, 2017)

Mediator, INFP-T

Introverted – 95%, 
Intuitive – 69%, 
Feeling – 85%, 
Prospecting – 59%, 
Turbulent – 86%
*Role:* Diplomat

Yep, that's me...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 5, 2017)

Not surprised.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 6, 2017)

You know this was invented by a couple of bored women for fun? It’s like a horoscope for people who don’t believe in astrology.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 6, 2017)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You know this was invented by a couple of bored women for fun? It’s like a horoscope for people who don’t believe in astrology.


Still fun, though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 6, 2017)

If you insist......
ISTP Personality (“The Virtuoso”) | 16Personalities
Specifically ISTP-T


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Oct 12, 2017)

I am ENFP!

Where the rest of my extroverted people at? :'D


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> I am ENFP!
> 
> Where the rest of my extroverted people at? :'D


Heya, darlin'.

Haven't seen you around for a while. How ya been?


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Oct 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Heya, darlin'.
> 
> Haven't seen you around for a while. How ya been?



I've been alright! Just really busy, haha!

Pm'd you.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 14, 2017)

INTJ

The result fits my personality like a glove.


----------

